# cichlids



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

What would i be geting into if i take a couple of cichlids of of my teacher? He has about 6 at the moment in a 30 something tank. I have only had goldfish and livebeares.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Depends on what kind of cichlid they are. Do you know what species? 

If you can tell us what kind they are, we can give you more info 

If I am not right, most cichlids are easy to take care of, you just need to buy some stuff to keep their water temperature and pH levels and such right.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds to me like a good lunch for a few cichlids if you plan on putting them in the same tank - LOL

seriously, we need to know the type and what you intend on doing with them


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not puting them in my other tank! I now not to mix them. I belive they are African ones. He just mentioned it to me today. I would have to get my parents to agrea first lol. Ill try and get the kind from him tomorow.  Befor i ask my parents i nead to do some home work. He has had them for 7 years.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Well, it sounds you may need to get a bigger tank if they are that old. If they are a smaller breed, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Let us know We are happy to help!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well he cant remember what kind they are. But he does have a breeding pare. He tolde me to today that they once had 30 babys. He belives they are African. 2 are yellow and some with purple and zebra markings on them.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Is there any way you can post a picture? Saying that some are yellow doesn't really help in ID'ing them. Alot of cichlids have some yellow on them. How big do they look (like in inches)? If he has had them for 7 years, they are probably full grown. Post some pictures. That will help alot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be P. Salousi or P. lombardoi (kenyii)


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont have any pictures of them. I will not now till i get them. But i think they might be labs (not shur)


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

If I am not correct, yellow labs don't have any purple. Sounds like kenyii to me. Here is a pic of both

Yellow Lab









Kenyii









And a blue Kenyii I had


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

its 2 yellow fish and a couple purple ones. Im going to se if my parents will let me get them


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

i thought my mom had alredy said no. But she just said today that she wonts to see the tank!!!  im so happy. The only condition she has is that its in my room.


----------

